# Cheap place to buy Back Rack



## TonawandaNY

Here is a real cheap place to buy a Back Rack if your looking

http://www.buyautotruckaccessories.com

I got mine for 189.00 with free shipping

Steve


----------



## Seaway25

Those are pretty low prices


----------



## TonawandaNY

yea. local qoute was from 250 to 320... that is a great savings...


----------



## blk90s13

I should buy one with a tool box bracket if I plan on getting a toom box later on right ?


----------



## TonawandaNY

If your going to buy it from this place, I would because they are the same cost. Otherwise you will have to pay the piper later on for the tool box mount seperately.

They called me yesterday and told me the back rack for my truck was on back order for 2 weeks. The also offered to substitute the "back rack" for a "pro rack" at the same price.

The pro rack is made by stk and all the "back rack" attachements work with it. It will be here tomorrow. 

My kid has a cold so I am not sure I am going to be able to install it tomorrow because we are keeping her home from school. Going to call the doctors office tomorrow. 50% of the student body was absent today. 

Before you make fun of a bunch of kids skipping school, I am not talking about highschool kids. I am talking about kids from Kindergarten to 5th grade. Seems a couple youngsters went to school with the flu and now half the school is sick! 


{removed a rant}


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Those are really good prices. I may get one next summer. I just haven't decided if I like the look of the toolbox sitting up so high.


----------



## TonawandaNY

I put it on today. I still have to get the mount for the light bar. I have a whelen mini edge led. i wish I had gotten the rear facing takedown put in it when I bought it!

I will post some pics once I get it all done.


----------



## sjosephlawncare

I got my "prorack" from these people and love it. nice people and fast shipping. I think I also paid 180 too.


----------



## blk90s13

So the prorack is better than the back rack brand ? I am lost


----------



## snowman4

blk90s13;834792 said:


> I should buy one with a tool box bracket if I plan on getting a toom box later on right ?


Good idea yes.


----------



## ultimate plow

blk90s13;837138 said:


> So the prorack is better than the back rack brand ? I am lost


Same thing diffrent stickers


----------



## TonawandaNY

If you put the 2 next to each other and took the stickers off you would never know the difference.

Cost wise, the Pro Rack was more expensive for my truck- 225.00 at that site. I ordered the back rack. They called and said it was on back order and offered the pro rack for the cost of the back rack!

I just have to pick up the light bar bracket now.


----------



## Truck_Stuff

Its PlowSIte season again. :waving: Hey guys its been awhile and I just logged back in today to see what has been going on and I found this. If anyone needs anything or has any questions just let me know.


----------



## TonawandaNY

i wish I had that promo code when I bought the rack I would have bought the 16x7 mini light bar accessory at the same time.


----------



## Truck_Stuff

If you need anything else give me a call, I'll see what I can do for you.


----------



## Badgerland WI

Here's the difference between the two racks (which are identical in design):

Pro Rack: US made - more expensive on the rack cost - cheaper cost on accessory mounts

Back Rack: Canadian made - more expensive accessory mounts.

I just received my Pro Rack as well and am real happy with the fit/finish of it. I'm finishing some custom add-ons and will post pics once done.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

I love my Pro Rack!!

Also I line-Xed mine!


----------



## Badgerland WI

Here's my new Pro Rack installed with fabbed light boxes for LED tail lights and new LED 1000 lumen work lights that we're carrying:


























I'm real happy with the quality, but if I were to do it again, I would go with the regular brackets instead of the toolbox brackets because of the additional height it raises the box. And, just like every other Canadian made product I've ever tried to order, the Back-Racks were Back-Ordered! ussmileyflag

And...Kudos to Anthony for great customer service!


----------



## TonawandaNY

I love those lights!! I just had pilot driving lights mounted on mine. They are nice because they are small like fog lights, and they have led turn signals built into them.

I will get some pics up soon. I am trying to get all my accounts staked and I need to get my plow deflector mounted, all while dancing between rain drops!

Steve


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I buy mine direct from the manufacturer and save huge $$$-dont tell anyone.


----------



## firelwn82

Badgerland WI;852596 said:


> Here's my new Pro Rack installed with fabbed light boxes for LED tail lights and new LED 1000 lumen work lights that we're carrying:
> 
> And...Kudos to Anthony for great customer service!


Where did you get the LED work lights from and how much to you fork over?


----------



## TonawandaNY

Here is my truck and back rack


----------



## Badgerland WI

firelwn82;853246 said:


> Where did you get the LED work lights from and how much to you fork over?


Shoot me an email and I can provide you with pricing. I'm trying to work an extra break so we can offer a sweet deal for Forum members for a period of time as there seems to be alot of interest in these lights. I'll get some pics or a video taken of the work lights lit so you can see how much light they throw from the truck. These are some of the best LED flood lights I have seen and are worth the cost.










NICE RACK, TonawandaNY! :laughing:


----------



## firelwn82

Badgerland WI;854354 said:


> Shoot me an email and I can provide you with pricing. I'm trying to work an extra break so we can offer a sweet deal for Forum members for a period of time as there seems to be alot of interest in these lights. I'll get some pics or a video taken of the work lights lit so you can see how much light they throw from the truck. These are some of the best LED flood lights I have seen and are worth the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE RACK, TonawandaNY! :laughing:


Well I would but you didn't give you email address...??? :laughing: Unless you mean send you a private message through plow site???


----------



## Flyer15

You get what you pay for. My buddy has a ProRack. The welds are brutal and the paint is peeling off in spots. I will stick with my Backrack anyday.

www.truckchamp.com or www.truckaddons.com


----------



## Lux Lawn

Badgerland WI;852596 said:


> Here's my new Pro Rack installed with fabbed light boxes for LED tail lights and new LED 1000 lumen work lights that we're carrying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm real happy with the quality, but if I were to do it again, I would go with the regular brackets instead of the toolbox brackets because of the additional height it raises the box. And, just like every other Canadian made product I've ever tried to order, the Back-Racks were Back-Ordered! ussmileyflag
> 
> And...Kudos to Anthony for great customer service!


Great looking set up.


----------



## Nick Estes

The back racks must be impossible to I ordered one from the same site on christmas and anthony called me the following monday and said it was back ordered and that he could substitute it with the pro rack with no additional cost, so as soon as that thing gets here i'll put some pics up for you guys.Buyautotrucksaccessories.com is my new place for anything contractor related Thanks


----------



## Maine_Train

Truck_Stuff;837307 said:


> Its PlowSIte season again. :waving: Hey guys its been awhile and I just logged back in today to see what has been going on and I found this. If anyone needs anything or has any questions just let me know.


Sent you a PM with a question on a bracket price. I think I might have found a typo on one item.


----------



## DieselSlug

Very nice site. I am looking to do some upgrading in the beginning of summer. I have a full tilt extang soft tonnau on my truck currently and love it. However i really like the look of the back rack and basically need a lockable tool box. So when it stops snowing i am going to sell the soft tonnau and buy the back rack with tool box mounts and a tractor supply tool box i have my eyes on and another fitted for tool boxes extang full tilt tonnau. I cant wait it will be so cool. I carry a lot of money in tools around and am afraid someone is going to eventually find them under my cover. Hopefully they will still be this cheap in the next few months. Someone is selling on right now locally and wants 200. When i can get a brand new one for 200.


----------



## AiRhed

Does anyone see a pattern here? Every order has been backordered, and a pro rack substituted. Sound like the ol bait and switch to me. These pro racks may be a good product, but this whole substitution thing is just sly marketing.


----------



## Badgerland WI

AiRhed;945641 said:


> Does anyone see a pattern here? Every order has been backordered, and a pro rack substituted. Sound like the ol bait and switch to me. These pro racks may be a good product, but this whole substitution thing is just sly marketing.


You might be correct...or it just may be the fact the Back Rack isn't serving their customer base for whatever reason. Back Rack, Pro Rack, Half Rack, or Big Rack, as long as its a quality piece at a decent price, I dont care what the stickers says on it!


----------



## Nick Estes

here it is except i bought the mount and put my mini lightbar on it love it really good quality product and thanks to buyauto for their great prices


----------



## Maine_Train

Nice setup. Are you using the floodlights for reverse lights? Any problems with glare or shadows from having them in that location? I'm thinking of mounting back-up lights higher than the truck's original lights, but wondering if having them that far forward would be "counter-productive." (Probably handy for finding something in the truck bed, though.)


----------



## metallihockey88

guess the backrack i ordered from these guys wasnt the only one that was backordered  but got my pro rack in a few days and it looks just as nice as my other backrack, basically identical. im very happy with it. those guys are great to deal with, definately reccomend them. got my rack all wired up and installed late at night so wasnt able to get a very good picture


----------



## PLOW-NECK

Badgerland WI;852596 said:


> Here's my new Pro Rack installed with fabbed light boxes for LED tail lights and new LED 1000 lumen work lights that we're carrying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm real happy with the quality, but if I were to do it again, I would go with the regular brackets instead of the toolbox brackets because of the additional height it raises the box. And, just like every other Canadian made product I've ever tried to order, the Back-Racks were Back-Ordered! ussmileyflag
> 
> And...Kudos to Anthony for great customer service!


I was wondering where you got your LED tail lights from? i have been looking for something like that to put on my pro rack for a while. Also how hard was it to install them?
-Thanks


----------



## Flyer15

*Bait & Switch*

Mike,

I spoke to the guys at Backrack and inquired about this bait and switch. It seems that Buy Auto Truck Accessories is not a Backrack dealer at all. They advertise as Backrack brand to attract people to their site and then tell customers that Backrack's are not available or backordered. They then offer the ProRack as a substitute at a lower price. Dirty business and unethical in my opinion. I found good pricing and freight prepaid for Backrack brand products at www.truckchamp.com or www.truckaddons.com.


----------



## blk90s13

Flyer15;1030947 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I spoke to the guys at Backrack and inquired about this bait and switch. It seems that Buy Auto Truck Accessories is not a Backrack dealer at all. They advertise as Backrack brand to attract people to their site and then tell customers that Backrack's are not available or backordered. They then offer the ProRack as a substitute at a lower price. Dirty business and unethical in my opinion. I found good pricing and freight prepaid for Backrack brand products at www.truckchamp.com or www.truckaddons.com.


wow thats so wrong  backrack should get them good on that one


----------



## V10rider

hey guys I have a pro rack and love it but I bought it when I didnt have a tool box but now I bought a box and cant mount it correctly with out the tool box brackets. Does anyone have a picture of how the tool box brackets mount on the back rack or pro rack??

-AJ


----------



## procutsnow

AiRhed;945641 said:


> Does anyone see a pattern here? Every order has been backordered, and a pro rack substituted. Sound like the ol bait and switch to me. These pro racks may be a good product, but this whole substitution thing is just sly marketing.


I ordered a back rack from buyautotruckaccessories.com and it was back ordered for 2-3 weeks as well, they didn't tell me for 3 days and offered the prorack for the same price. I declined and bought one on ebay and it was here in 3 business days. I don't think they stock much if anything, they probably have everything drop shipped. They keep calling me asking if I am interested in a prorack or another headache rack blah, blah, blah... it's annoying.


----------



## Greystorm

nice man thank ya much


----------



## IC-Smoke

I picked mine up from the local truck outfitter for around $200. No delivery issues, I think it took 2 days to get in :redbounce


----------



## STIHL GUY

if i put a backrack or prorack on my 05 2500HD would i still have access to the stake pockets on the bed?? im asking because i have sides i use almost all summer and then my leafbox in the fall is mounted using the stake pockets and i dont wanna take the backrack off every time i wanna have the leaf box on...thanks


----------



## 7Doc

AiRhed;945641 said:


> Does anyone see a pattern here? Every order has been backordered, and a pro rack substituted. Sound like the ol bait and switch to me. These pro racks may be a good product, but this whole substitution thing is just sly marketing.


And it's STILL going on.

I guess I'm happy with the rack, and BuyAutoTruckAccessories.com had really good customer service. But I ordered a BackRack, and wanted a BackRack, and didn't want to get "fooled" into a substitute even if it's supposedly better.

http://www.buyautotruckaccessories.com/pdf/Proguard_vs_safetyrack.pdf

I saved $70 over buying a BackRack from Amazon but I feel kinda funny about it after finding this thread.


----------



## theholycow

I'd be interested in what happens when somebody calls their bluff...do they wait a couple weeks and then ship a BackRack?


----------



## 7Doc

theholycow;1517224 said:


> I'd be interested in what happens when somebody calls their bluff...do they wait a couple weeks and then ship a BackRack?


If I had known all this I would've done it!

I suppose they could order one from elsewhere and send it to me, even at that low cost. All the money they've made over the years selling Pro Rack.


----------



## jasonv

For what these things cost, wouldn't it be smarter to buy $10 of scrap metal and weld one up? This isn't exactly a complicated piece....


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

AiRhed;945641 said:


> Sound like the ol bait and switch to me.


If they're substituting the more expensive Pro-Rack for the lower Back-Rack price then it's not really a bait and switch.



> this whole substitution thing is just sly marketing.


Especially if people are ordering the Pro-Rack. They should just advertise the Pro-Rack at the same price.


----------



## fordtruck661

Bringing back this thread

I just ordered from buy auto truck accessories ebay site for the Pro Rack. I just got a call from them wanting to make sure that they were sending the right rack for my truck. Ended up I in fact ordered the wrong one! GREAT Customer service Im so happy they called to make sure it was the right one! What a nightmare it would have been if they just sent the wrong one. Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## jhall22guitar

STIHL GUY;1200466 said:


> if i put a backrack or prorack on my 05 2500HD would i still have access to the stake pockets on the bed?? im asking because i have sides i use almost all summer and then my leafbox in the fall is mounted using the stake pockets and i dont wanna take the backrack off every time i wanna have the leaf box on...thanks


To answer your question, no you would not have access to the stake pockets, but I guess if you got longer J bolts (like the ones they supply to secure the Back Rack) you would make a 2x4 that allows the bolt to go through it and attach that to the leaf box/sides. I am currently working on making one.

Back to the original topic, I got mine on Amazon for $200 + $30 for my light mount. It was quick shipping so I was happy.


----------



## fordtruck661

I just wanted to update everyone I am the exact opposite of what i first said. I received my back rack about 4 weeks ago and it was damaged. So i called them and they said no problem a new one should be there is a few days. I have been calling them every week now trying to get a new one. Finally last night I give in and drill holes for my lights and paint the damaged part. Now today I get a call telling me the new one will be here today. I say ok box the one I just fixed and Im giving that one to them. Their costumer service SUCKS!! THEY CAN GO F*&% THEM SELF'S with the back rack I have painted and drilled holes in. :realmad::realmad::realmad:

Ok thats the end of me venting lol


----------

